# Foaming at the mouth



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

So the buttercup and i are lying on the sofa today, and she starts hacking like she has something in her throat. Okay, I figure it's probably a hairball or something (she gets those) and go back to my book. She keeps hacking every few minutes or so. She crawled up on my chest and hacks right in my face (my immediate reaction was "omg she needs a dental soooooo bad.... :smstarz: ) and i saw a glob of white at the back of her mouth. I thought "yup, a big fatty hairball... we gotta get that out..." so i get up to get some paper towels, and i come back and the right side of her mouth is covered in white foam (okay, so that could have been the white glob i saw? maybe?). I wipe it off and she starts hacking again. Not very long, she just does it once or twice and lies back down (or sits there wagging her tail, whatever). White foamies at the side of her mouth again. Wipe. Repeat. 

I swear I saw something on the forum about this recently, but after a search, I find nothing. She's lying at my feet now, snoring and wagging her tail (dream time, i suppose). 

Any ideas? If it keeps up tonight, we'll take a visit to the vet tomorrow. (I can justify bouncing a check to the vet but not a $5 purchase at Wendy's or anything)

She just turned 7 and has always been in very good health. Some ear infections early on, and a UTI once. She's not smart, but that's not a health problem 

Thanks for any ideas / advice 

Ann Marie and The "I'm FINE, I just want more COOKIES!" Buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, i am sorry the sweet lady buttercup gave you a little bit of a scare. I am not an expert by any means but Bianca does that when she gets in a car. She doens´t like car rides and she gets dizzy, the white or clear foam is usually from nausea. I hope she is feeling better already. All our love to the buttercup. :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

If it's because of an upset tummy, 1/4 tab of a pepcid ac might make her feel better. Is she eating okay? Was she chewing on a chewie before it happened? (You scared the crap out of me.)


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> If it's because of an upset tummy, 1/4 tab of a pepcid ac might make her feel better. Is she eating okay? Was she chewing on a chewie before it happened? (You scared the crap out of me.)[/B]


nope, she was just laying on the ottoman watching glenn beck with me. then, suddenly, "haaacccccccccccccckk!" :new_shocked: she's since stopped, and ate her dinner well enough to finish with a big girl belch. she's so dramatic. 

im keeping a close eye on her, of course, and she's acting as normal as a buttercup can. 
oh crap, i have spaghetti on the stove boiling over!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Poor Buttercup....I have no ideas... but, sounds like she is doing better....keeping my fingers crossed you both have an uneventful evening and things look brighter in the morning...Jeanne and Skylar Sue too...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How's little miss Buttercup doing today? I've been worried about the precious little one.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

to all four of you that were concerned LOL, the buttercup is doing better today. no hacking, she's eating well, but she is NOT eating some of her favorite treats. to better illustrate how "favorite" these are..... it's like ME saying, "meh, nah, i'll skip the margarita. thanks anyway though..."

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

at least she's running and skipping around the way a buttercup should


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey, I was concerned, but I didn't know what to tell you about it. Glad she's doing better. Here, maybe this will help you![attachment=27283:margarita.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just saw this now, Ann Marie. So sorry that the Buttercup was feeling poorly. I sure hope she's all better. No more foamy hairballs.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you think she may have a cold? Trixie will do this from time to time and usually it means she is congested and needs some medicine to help it go away. Maybe try giving her a little bit of children's benadryl, this is usually what has helped Trixie.
Hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> to all four of you that were concerned LOL, the buttercup is doing better today. no hacking, she's eating well, but she is NOT eating some of her favorite treats. to better illustrate how "favorite" these are..... it's like ME saying, "meh, nah, i'll skip the margarita. thanks anyway though..."
> 
> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> at least she's running and skipping around the way a buttercup should [/B]


Do you think maybe she woke up and decided that 'today is the day I will go on a diet' .... then got hungry and had second thoughts?? ......... not that I know anything about that .......  

I'm glad she's displaying all the butter-symptoms of 'normality'


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor Miss Buttercup, I am sure glad she is ok now :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Any updates on Butter?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hey!! i was concerned! :w00t: i was just watching the thread for updates, since i had no idea what was ailing her...

hope all is well with the gorgeous buttercup. :grouphug:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I just saw this thread today, Ann Marie! I hope little Miss Buttercup is feeling much better now. Poor baby. Give her a kiss from Auntie Lori. :wub: :wub: :grouphug: 

Lexi has done that hacking thing & threw up a little bit of white foamy stuff, but was totally fine afterwards. I'll bet that's what Butter did, too. I hope she's back to her normal peanut butter eating self by now!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought I HAD replied to this posting about little Buttercup!! Sorry! I might have gotten interrupted at work ( happens to me a lot!... I hate when work interferes with computer time!) 
Anyway I had come her looking for an update and realized my post wasn't here.. and I want to know how she is doing.

the other day naddie wasn't foaming but doing a constant 'licking' with her tongue say like if there was peanut butter stuck to the roof of her mouth and seemed a lot of saliva..I looked ( well thought I did) and saw nothing...she continued and looked in better lighting and saw she had a piece of the carpet 'loop' stuck way up in her cheek!

maybe something like that with Buttercup?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Ann Marie...I just saw this thread too. Does the Buttercup go outside to do her business? If so, does she ever eat grass? I know Zoe has done this every once in while but usually after munching on grass. Jett just did this the other day too, but no foamies. He acted like he had something stuck in his throat and I know he had been munching on grass earlier that evening. After a few times of him doing that "hacking" thing with no results, I tried to get him to drink some water, which he politely declined thank you very much. So I gave him 2 of the smallest bites of treat possible. Didn't want to get anything more stuck if that was truly the case. It seemed to work. How is the Buttercup today?</span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

poor little buttercup. I think I would have freaked out. I hope she never does that again and I hope she is back to normal by now. I'm telling you , she better lay off, of those peanut butter jars  



> She crawled up on my chest and hacks right in my face (my immediate reaction was "omg she needs a dental soooooo bad.... :smstarz: )[/B]


 :smrofl: Sparkey and BC can go together for a dental


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ann Marie ~

How's our little Butterbutt doing?

Give her gigantic nose licks from LBB :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Ann Marie, I just saw this...how's the Buttercup feeling today?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I must have been in la la land and completely missed this post.

I hope "The Buttercup" is back to normal .. 

Poor little girl.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I just checked in hoping there was an update too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is the BC ok today?


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> to all four of you that were concerned LOL, the buttercup is doing better today. no hacking, she's eating well, but she is NOT eating some of her favorite treats. to better illustrate how "favorite" these are..... it's like ME saying, "meh, nah, i'll skip the margarita. thanks anyway though..."
> 
> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:
> 
> at least she's running and skipping around the way a buttercup should [/B]



Glad to hear that the Buttercup is doing a little better..hopefully she will be back to her feisty little self soon...let her know Skylar Sue is sending her long distance noselicks...Miss Skylar Sue is very exhausted she is getting over spending 5 days with Hailey (5) and Genevieve (3)...their parents were in California...so we were honored with their presence...needless to say, it is going to take more than 5 days for us to recover after this visit....  .....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup is okay, we think. i kinda chalked it up to, like someone else mentioned, her self-imposed fasting that she does occasionally. but it happened again the next day. no warning. just "hi how are you blaaaaaaacccchhhh" all over my pants LOL. :smilie_tischkante: i called the vet, and he said as long as she's eating normally, and yacking up clear foamy things, she's probably "just fine". but um okay.. WHY is she doing this?? i dont WANT her to do this. it can't be FUN to hack and hack and hack and hack and blaaaaaaacchhhh up white foamy things. eeek. 

she's being weird, but no weirder than usual. just a different type of weird. she's not hacking today, and she's not as clingy and needy, but she's just being....weird. 

this is when i wish she could talk, in english, for just five minutes a day. just enough for me to hear her tell me what's going on and then she can go back to staring at me intently. 

thanks for the continued support. i worry about her when i'm not home. darn the Indians for making the playoffs! i wont get a day off until november, and NOW is when she decides to be weird???? :new_shocked: 

she does potty outside, mostly inside on her pads, but she's very very very very good about not putting things in her mouth she shouldn't. no grass, no acorns, no bugs, no poo, no electrical cords, no shoes... just kibble, cookies, and the almighty peanut butter. how lucky am i??????? she's not too smart, but she's SOOOOOO good. 

this morning when i got up, she lifted her head, "huffed" loudly, and lumbered over to where i was laying.... laid down and HUFFED again, as if to say "seriously, could you have made this MORE inconvenient for me??? geeeez...." i think i saw her roll her eyes, too. when i came back in the room from my shower, she looked at me...then ROLLED HER HEAD OVER SO SHE DIDN'T HAVE TO LOOK AT ME. i told her if she keeps that up, i'm trading her in for a smarter puppy.


hopefully tonight will be uneventful.

ann marie and the "YOU WON'T BE MAKING FUN OF ME WHEN I RUN AWAY!!!!" buttercup


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Your stories are soooo animated ... I literally laugh out loud while reading them.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww, I hope the sweet little Buttercup is back to her 'normal-weird' self soon, and this other 'weirdness' is just one of those things, nothing serious.

And you! Poor thing, having to work without Buttercup time! If only we could teach her to prepare your dinner for when you get home ........ I hope she is still dishing out plenty of nose-licks for you! :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Hope Buttercup is feeling better and no more hacking :grouphug:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Aww, poor little Buttercup! I hop that she stops this soon & gets back to her normal self! :grouphug:


----------

